# Advice on how to route juice grooves



## firewire (Aug 30, 2010)

I am going to be making another end grain cutting board. While I have gotten very proficient at making the board itself I have never routed any juice grooves. I am making this board for a friend and they requested that I add a juice groove to one side of the board.

The plan is to slightly round the corners and just take the sharp edges off. There will be no round overs or hand grooves. She wants metal handles so I will add those on after the board is complete.

My problem is I do not know how I can route juice grooves around the routed corners. If I routed the grooves while the board was still rectangular they would look odd because the corners would be rounded after the fact.

Does anyone have any advice on how I can route the grooves? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I would suggest a template and template bushing on the router. Haven't thought of how to hold the template on w/o using fastenings, though. Oh, maybe hot glue? Or, fasten 1X2s on edge on the underside of the template so it can be clamped to the c-board. Could go on all 4 sides so it couldn't shift. Make it a snug (not tight) fit.


----------



## firewire (Aug 30, 2010)

Good advice, Do they make bearing based round core bits? This is also a one off so I'm not sure about spending the time to make a template. My boards tend to vary in size so I haven't bothered with anything like that yet.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

If I understand correctly. HTH


----------



## firewire (Aug 30, 2010)

waho6o9 - that is a good option but what do I do about the rounded corners? I would think visually it will look better to have the groove go with the flow of the outer edge.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Ah, make a radius instead of a 90 degree corner.

Got it. 
http://www.woodpeck.com/radiusquickjig.html

Pick one to match your cutting board. Than make a template and use double sided
tape to hold it in place and take light passes.


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

I know this isn't going to help much, but if you check my project list I did those juice grooves with a CNC. Since you just want to do one, maybe you can find somebody close with a CNC that can do it for you.

Also if you do make a jig for a router, you should just be able to clamp it to the cutting board. Clamp it at one end first and rout the other end. Then put a set of clamps on the other end and then remove the first set and rout that side of the cutting board. Just make sure the jig doesn't move. Maybe some double side tape to hold it in place. And for the record, I've never done it that way, but if I need to that's how I would do it.


----------



## firewire (Aug 30, 2010)

I wish that I had a CNC. Unfortunately it isn't an option at this point in time. Any lumberjocks in the greater Boston MA area have one that could help me out?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I second plan B of mark Smith's Idea. A templet is not that hard to mark ,you cut it to size on the table saw and then round the corners game over.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

I have done one it with a template just as Mark suggests. I used this bit: http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_sign.html.


----------



## firewire (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. I think that the template suggestion makes the most sense. What size radius is normal for the groove? Is 3/4 too big or should I stick with 1/2?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

What runswithscissors said. And use double-sided tape to hold it in place. Easy peasy.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

++ on the mdf template and double-sided tape


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Grizzly has a 1/2" diam. core box bit with a top mounted bearing. C1561 , $10.95


----------



## firewire (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice. I went to woodcraft yesterday and picked up a 3/4" round nose bit and a 1" bushing. I think this should do the trick.


----------



## JNP (May 6, 2011)

I was planning on putting a groove in one today. I haven't done this before but assumed I'd use the router table w/stops. Is there a reason I should go with templates/guides instead?


----------



## firewire (Aug 30, 2010)

JNP I need to use a template because I want to round the corners to go with the board. If they where square then the router table would probably be the best approach.


----------



## JNP (May 6, 2011)

Got it. Thank you! I have square corners so I'm good w/the table.


----------

